# KUALA LUMPUR CITY SKYLINE



## stratus_magnus (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very impressive pics! :applause:


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Very nice city with a great skyline


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome pics :applause:


----------



## Quiroz (Jun 16, 2009)

Very impressive... proud to be a malaysian...


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

impactante y hermoso skyiline!


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

photos by me


----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## guy4versa4 (Oct 10, 2009)




----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

really beautiful skylines!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by Zolive


----------



## semsemyee (Aug 12, 2011)

381230_10150399790126149_701481148_8596019_378574042_n by sem1989, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

by Evgeny Prokofyev




UjaiDidida said:


> A Sunny Morning by Faisal Muthalib, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur 360 Panorama View by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

davidwsk said:


>


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

Nice image!thanks for reminding me that i live in a very great city!


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

20120418_115027 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

20120415_114929 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

2012-05-07 18.33.37 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

2012-05-07 18.34.43 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Sergey A


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Magnificent images from KL! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful aerial and skyline shots...kay:


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## bananapotato (Mar 7, 2012)

^^ before

after


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

City View by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8369969983/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8354362460/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8353641366/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8346915049/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8332311996/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8067432434/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8310726321/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

FELDA TOWER at The Binjai on The Park by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

At Berembang in City View by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

City View in Vertorama by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

City at Night by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

The Gardens Hotel in Panorama by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## dida888 (Apr 1, 2007)

nice and clean KL from Thailand


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur Blue Hour by ha_fiz87, on Flickr


Kuala Lumpur Sunset by ha_fiz87, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8360296061/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8358322796/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*View from Setia Sky Residence*

Photo By Nur Ismail Photography


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

*Another amazing view from Setia Sky Residences*


Welcome to the Jungle by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

What do you see by hair3e ~ ( 0..0 ), on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Bukit Bintang Sunset, so wide! by mohamed zizo, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur from Bukit Tabur by Sarmu, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur by @jailanish, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Taman Tasik Ampang Hilir l Kuala Lumpur. Malaysia by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur by Mukalla-Boy, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Pillars of a city by vedd, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/acrossplanet/8473110977/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Holiday by Asyraf Rasid, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

upside down (part iii) by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Vertigo - LTH by Arief Rasa, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8477019325/


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

Kuala Lumpur by Sham_ClickAddict, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8487443735/in/photostream









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8488721418/in/photostream


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8488267787/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8489509196/in/photostream


----------

